# Laptop HDD Jumper (possible to make my own?)



## Jon Boy

Hey I just bought myself a 2.5inch laptop hard drive to make a small external HDD from as I am fed up of lugging around the full sized one I have now, complete with a hefty power cable.

Its all great until I plug it in and it constantly beeps at me.  I am 99% sure this is as its jumpers are set to master i.e. no jumper.

So all I need to do is set it to slave, well thats kind of hard as I was not provided any jumpers and the only jumper I have is for a normal HDD so is too big.  The cheapest way to get one is buy 50 and import them from America !

Do you think it is possible to fashion one out of tin foil and tape? (or as you Americans would say "alooominum foil").

Thanks

Jon


----------



## brian

Jon Boy said:


> Hey I just bought myself a 2.5inch laptop hard drive to make a small external HDD from as I am fed up of lugging around the full sized one I have now, complete with a hefty power cable.
> 
> Its all great until I plug it in and it constantly beeps at me.  I am 99% sure this is as its jumpers are set to master i.e. no jumper.
> 
> So all I need to do is set it to slave, well thats kind of hard as I was not provided any jumpers and the only jumper I have is for a normal HDD so is too big.  The cheapest way to get one is buy 50 and import them from America !
> 
> Do you think it is possible to fashion one out of tin foil and tape? (or as you Americans would say "alooominum foil").
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon




we call it tin foil too . but that should notbe the problem, it is going to the usb so it has to be master. so i think the question now is why is it beeping at you


----------



## oscaryu1

Jon Boy said:


> Hey I just bought myself a 2.5inch laptop hard drive to make a small external HDD from as I am fed up of lugging around the full sized one I have now, complete with a hefty power cable.
> 
> Its all great until I plug it in and it constantly beeps at me.  I am 99% sure this is as its jumpers are set to master i.e. no jumper.
> 
> So all I need to do is set it to slave, well thats kind of hard as I was not provided any jumpers and the only jumper I have is for a normal HDD so is too big.  The cheapest way to get one is buy 50 and import them from America !
> 
> Do you think it is possible to fashion one out of tin foil and tape? (or as you Americans would say "alooominum foil").
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jon



I'm pretty sure there are no jumpers on lappy hdd's. Their all like that. The Beeping you say, where?

And if there IS an jumper, tin foil or alooominum foil is fine. Anything metal is fine. Anything that conducts.


----------



## Jon Boy

Lol well first off all Americans I heard say aloominam (fenetically speaking).

As for Jumpers yes it does have them and there are jumper settings written on the front they are 4 pin not 6 though.

Er I only tried it once on dads PC will try it on mine now.  And will play with jumpers and aluminum foil.


----------



## Jon Boy

Here is the message I get.





I have been sat here for 10min now listening to this damn beeping and its not stopping and that message is still there.


----------



## brian

hum. is the drive cleen. so like is it formated or does it have a os on it. also if you have linux, see if you can access it from there


----------



## Jon Boy

Right I don't have Linux and drive is clean, and I have sorted one problem and now faced with another.  I found my answer on a newegg comment of all places lol.  It beeps as it is not receiving enough power through the USB port.  So i plugged it into the USB ports that come directly from the Motherboard.  Great success beeping stops, it detects the device as a USB mass storage device.  BUT it does not appear in my computer nor can I access it by clicking save as and then entering the drive.  Strangely I can click "safely remove hardware" and it IS listed in there


----------



## brian

how about in the start, right click my comp, manage, and disk management


----------



## Jon Boy

No it was not there either.  Fixed it all myself though.  Luckily I had "Acronis Disk Director" and opened that up and it detected my HDD.  It said there was 84gb of un-allocated space. So I said create partition 84gb and hey presto 10sec later I had drive E .

Thanks for the help , it got me thinking.

Cheers Jon


----------

